# Plug a network switch into powerline adapter?



## dandukem (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm using a DirecTV powerline adapter for my HR-700 in my basement. Can I plug a network switch into that powerline adapter and then plug the HR-700 and other devices into the switch so that I can have multiple networked devices at that location?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Did you check to see if your powerline bridge already has multiple outs? I ask because some of them like the Belkin that I use have 3 outs built in.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The Directv adapters only have a single ethernet port and yes, you can use a switch with it to connect additional devices.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

bobnielsen said:


> The *Directv adapters* only have a single ethernet port and yes, you can use a switch with it to connect additional devices.


Sorry didnt catch that part.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just to confirm, yes you can. Look at the powerline adapters as just being a network cable from point A to B, you can setup regular network equipment on either side just like you would with a normal network run.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

The HR21/22 has an input/output port on it to share 1 internet connection (if that is all you need)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually that is not completely accurate. While it is possible to use the second port for a second device, DIRECTV recommends that you not do so.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually that is not completely accurate. While it is possible to use the second port for a second device, DIRECTV recommends that you not do so.


Why is that? I just received a HR22 2 days ago (D* swapped it our for a dead HR20) - was going to invest in a switch to allow the Powerline to connect both DVR & Bluray player.

Would this cause issues w/ the HR22, or does D* just not want us using this I/O option as a "free" ethernet switch to connect a 2nd device?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Just be aware too, that the devices plugged into the switch will all share the total bandwith of your powerline connection. So if your connection is 80 MB and you have 5 devices sharing it you could notice problems.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Just be aware too that the devices plugged into the switch will all share the total bandwith of your powerline connection. So if your connection is 80 MB and you 5 devices sharing it you could notice problems.


For me, just the HR22 & Panny BD player - neither would be accessing the 'net @ the same time (BD player would be off when watching D* anyway & vice versa).

Anyone see an issue using the 2nd ethernet port on the HR22 to connect my BD player for the occasional update/BD Live function? Got the extra cable, just don't own a real switch.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jwebb1970 said:


> Why is that? I just received a HR22 2 days ago (D* swapped it our for a dead HR20) - was going to invest in a switch to allow the Powerline to connect both DVR & Bluray player.
> 
> Would this cause issues w/ the HR22, or does D* just not want us using this I/O option as a "free" ethernet switch to connect a 2nd device?


They don't recommend it because they won't offer support for it. So people do use it and it works fine. For those that have problems they get told it's not supported. Much like external HD's.


----------

